# When is it okay to board a puppy?



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm just wondering what everyone's opinion is here. We have a 13-week-old GSD puppy, and today (in one hour!) she starts obedience classes. Once she gets her third round of shots, we would like to start taking her to a doggy daycare every now and then (maybe once every other week or so) to continue to socialize her and get her used to being away from us for longer periods of time. There will be occasions that we will have to travel internationally (usually not for more than 2 weeks a year), so I'd like to begin getting her used to this sooner rather than later. Any thoughts as to when a good age would be for us to start doggy daycare and then to board her for a short period? I have read a lot about the fear stage, and I don't want to start this too late...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 3 or 4 months old i would be worried about my dogs
size if he went to a day care. i had a lot of play dates
set up at my house and other people homes. if i knew
i had to board my dog i would take him to the boarding
facility and let him spend a lot time there. i do a few hour 
trips, half day trips, overnighters and then several all day 
and overnighters.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Breyer, I too had the same dilemma, so whilst I'm no expert I will share what I did with Rocky.

At 13 weeks he had all his shots and I visited (without Rocky) and spoke to my local daycare centre (luckily enough is a GSD breeder too) about the kind of care/socialisation/supervision/toilet training progress/training etc. I was more than happy and left Rocky there from 8-3 on his first time. He loved it and I didn't feel so terrible after all. He gets loads of attention and socialisation and it also prepared him for kennels overnight.
I also did the same thing with kennels and tried for 1 night at a registered kennel local to me. He was fine and he has since been to daycare once per fortnight on average and stayed in kennels twice- once overnight and this weekend for 2 nights. Collected him, took him straight to his puppy class and he was exactly as before, nothing detrimental to note. He's now 5 months old and has experienced daycare, kennels, vets and groomers for a de-shed!

Good luck:hug:


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, and it's great to hear about Rocky's experience! The daycare center I am looking at is also the boarding center, which is why I figured starting out for a few hours during the day would help to gradually build up to boarding overnight. They break the dogs into size groups, and I believe puppies are also split up from adult dogs. I want to go in for a visit on my own first to see how everything is done. She gets her last round of shots on the 16th, so I'm hoping to try the daycare out after that date...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you checked with the facility to see what their guidelines are? I imagine there is a minimum age, that's usually how it works.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, they said there is no minimum age, but they must have their shots plus rabies.


----------

